# Wilson - very friendly male mouse (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 9-10 mnths
Name(s): Wilson
Colours: Black & white

Neutered: No (but considering this)

Reason for rehoming: Previous owner no longer wanted him.
Temperament: Very friendly and easy to handle. Loves attention and will climb on your hand when you put it in the cage. Would be a great companion for someone who has time to devote to him.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)
Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

Here's a little video of Wilson enjoying some malt paste.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Wilson is still waiting for a new home. He was neutered on 8th Aug so we'd like to see him find a new home with other mice. He can be introduced to others from 5th Sept onwards but we are happy to take adoption enquiries now


----------

